# Brownie and Midnight - I'm So Very Sorry ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So .. I'm driving to work yesterday and see and hear a call coming in. Withheld # .. sure .. I figure it's my friend, Susan. WRONG! It's an old member from here, Brownieluv. 

I am sooooooo very sad to hear what she has to say. Brownie and Midnight are not safe in the adoptive home she chose for them. Will I take them if she can get them back? OF COURSE is the answer.

Through many minutes of words and sobbing, I was able to figure out that Brownieluv placed Brownie and Midnight (two pigeons) with someone she thought would be a good home. She (the owner/rescuer) had asked me if I would take the birds back once she was no longer able to care for them, and I said YES! Still, she placed them with someone else and did call me to say that she had found a good place closer to them. Fine, I say.

Well, turns out that the guy that adopted the birds let them out to free fly even after being told that the birds were INSIDE pets and could not be let out.

I'm sure you've already figured out the end of this .. No Brownie, no Midnight .. haven't been seen for months since they were let out. I'm pretty sure I should be posting this in the Hall Of Love instead of here as I am quite certain that Brownie and Midnight are no longer with us and haven't been for a good while.

I'm also heartbroken cuz Midnight was a baby that I hand raised as a singleton and was very tame. Midnight and Brownie had a wonderful life with Brownieluv. but I think that Midnight and Brownie are no longer with us.

The human components were going to go look for the birds in the "release" area at dawn this morning. I haven't had a phone call, so I am quite certain that they did not find Brownie or Midnight (no big surprise there). 

Moral of this story .. be very, very careful who you adopt to or sell to. I am absolutely sick about these two birds and am quite certain that both are long dead.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

I'm so very sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to both you and Brownieluv.
You are so right. We have to be very careful about the homes we allow our loved ones to go to. 

Margaret


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry - hopefully there's still a chance they are together and safe.
Wouldn't you just like to hang some people?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm so sorry to hear this, that is such a heartbreak. 

There just might be a chance that they are safe somewhere, they can surprise you. I will say a little prayer for them, their Creator knows where they are and if they are with Him...then they are in peace.

Again....I'm so sorry....sending a BIG hug to you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's horrible! I'm so sorry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you should make this thread a sticky. 

The moral to this story can't be said loudly enough....

*be very, very careful who you adopt to or sell to... and to add, you don't have to give a bird to everyone that asks for one. We are in charge. We are the advocates. It's up to us to put the bird needed a home in the best place for the bird in question.*

I'm very sad about this and Terry, I know this was a tough one for you to hear about.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> *I think you should make this thread a sticky.*
> 
> The moral to this story can't be said loudly enough....
> 
> ...


DONE. This thread has been duplicated to the adoption forum and for sale forum, "stickified" and retitled-with "warning" for would be sellers/adopting owners.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, my heart sank while reading this story.
I am so sorry. Maybe, I hope, some kind soul found them and they are safe somwhere.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It just gets me angry to think of the care these birds needed, only to end up with somebody who turns out to be irresponsible, stupid or just wanting them gone (who really knows).

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> DONE. This thread has been duplicated to the adoption forum and for sale forum, "stickified" and retitled-with "warning" for would be sellers/adopting owners.




Thank you, Trees.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

So very sorry. What an idiot to do let these wonderful birds go. I have adopted several birds from Reti and since I was new to PT, whatever Reti wanted to ask I was happy to answer. I also keep her well informed probably on the weekly basis with picture and stories about how the birds are doing. People that don't want to provide answer or pictures have something to hide then I wouldn't let them adopt any birds. Again Terry, so sorry. Why don't people listen??? min


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Most of the time I hope you're right, Terry.

Hopefully you are wrong this time (about the feared fate of the pigeons, not your pigeon adoptive policies).

I hope *Brownie* and *Midnight* show up again, or at least are healthy and alive. 

Larry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This is such a sad tale.

I also hope as someone else suggested that they may have found their way into the hands of some kind soul. I can't bear to think of them lost.

I just pray that if not they are safe in God's care and flying safe and free now.

It's a hard but important lesson and had made me very aware now so thank you for that.

Janet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for all the comments, everyone. It would be wonderful if these two birds found their way to a caring human who is looking after them. Just so there is no confusion, I am not sorry I adopted Midnight out to Brownieluv. Brownieluv rescued Brownie on her own and though I took care of Brownie for a short while, it was always intended that she and a companion would live with Brownieluv and her boyfriend once they got set up for the birds. The birds had a truly wonderful home with Brownieluv and were greatly loved. Loss of jobs and the lack of new ones forced Brownieluv to move, and she was no longer able to have the pigeons in the new home which brought about this tragedy.

Terry


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Oh Terry, I'm so sorry this happened. Poor little guys. I too will
hope you are wrong and that they made it to a safe new home
or are mixed in with a wild group. You never know, animals tend to 
have a lot more instinct and survival skills than we give them credit
for. In what city were they lost? 

Beth


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why don't folks listen?.ugh!!... lets just hope they joined a flock somewhere and are living the "wild" life, not that is a good thing mind you, but could be a good possibility.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cats6birds4 said:


> In what city were they lost?
> 
> Beth


I don't know, Beth. If memory serves, BrownieLuv moved from the Burbank area to San Diego County, but I could be wrong about that. I assume the birds were adopted out to someone in the area where they moved to, but I don't really know that for sure either. Sadly, I'm pretty clueless. I don't even have a phone # for BrownieLuv anymore. If she calls me again, I will try to get some accurate/useful information.

Brownie, the roller, is banded however .. here's a link to a pic with the band info in the caption:

Brownie

Terry


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Brownie is beautiful. Very sad, lets hope he did make it. But still I wish people would just listen. min


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Terry! This is such a hard thing to hear about a bird you put so much effort into rehabbing. I'm so sorry!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Calling All San Fernando Valley CA Members ..*

The owners of Brownie and Midnight are making another trip tomorrow to look for the birds. The birds are believed to be living in or around Reseda Park at Reseda & Victory Blvd's in Reseda CA. If you live anywhere near this park and could go by once in awhile and look for these two pigeons, it would be greatly appreciated.

Brownie is a banded Roller (HDRC 2003 304) and Red in color and Midnight is an unbanded black feral. Both were very tame and human friendly at least at the point where they were adopted out. As has been posted, they got out or were released months ago, so the odds are not in their favor. The original breeder of Brownie has been contacted in case she made it back to her original home .. she didn't or hasn't as yet.

Still, now that I know where they might be, I would appreciate any help from members in the area keeping an eye out for them.

I now have phone #'s for BrownieLuv .. she called me this afternoon. She and her boyfriend are, indeed, down near San Diego and can't make the trip to look for the birds too often, but they are going at dawn's early light tomorrow.

Supposedly the guy that adopted the pigeons also had an African Grey that supposedly got out at the same time as the pigeons, so keep your eyes peeled for a parrot in the park also.

Thank you!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well that's encouraging - have they been seen in that area? Maybe they'll respond to a familiar voice, I hope their found safe and sound.
I said a prayer to St. Francis for help!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Msfreebird said:


> Well that's encouraging - have they been seen in that area? Maybe they'll respond to a familiar voice, I hope their found safe and sound.
> I said a prayer to St. Francis for help!


Thank you, Waynette. I didn't hear from BrownieLuv today, so they either didn't make the trip or didn't see the birds when they got there. We DO have members sort of in the area where the birds are supposed to be, so hopefully they will make at least a trip or two to look for them.

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

The owner also released a parrot?

I hope they found a flock of ferals. Pigeons are really adaptable, so there is a chance they survived, in my opinion.

Hopefully they'll be fine.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I grew up in reseda and if the 2 birds found there way to reseda park or anywhere in that area they should be alright. There are a ton of feral birds there so and I'm pretty sure they've tagged along with a flock or 2.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Pawbla and Goldenboy55 for your replies. The original owners of these birds did go to the park in Reseda, and the birds were not seen. Hopefully, they did join up with a feral flock and are OK or found themselves a kind human to take them in. I don't think we are ever going to know for sure on these two. 

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Anything new on Brownie and Midnight? I have been following along hoping and praying they are alive and well. If they did mix in with some feral pigeons I think they will mimick the ferals and find food. If it's a park ,perhaps some kind soul freguently feeds the ferals. In any case, I prefer to think positive and believe Brownie and Midnight are alive ad well!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Anything new on Brownie and Midnight? I have been following along hoping and praying they are alive and well. If they did mix in with some feral pigeons I think they will mimick the ferals and find food. If it's a park ,perhaps some kind soul freguently feeds the ferals. In any case, I prefer to think positive and believe Brownie and Midnight are alive ad well!


No, no positive news. The original owners did go and look for the birds and did not see them. My heart tells me to hope that the birds are OK on their own or found a safe haven, but my mind tells me that they perished shortly after being let go. I know that's a harsh statement, but sometimes you've got to just face what is the most likely outcome. The owners are trying to get animal cruelty charges brought against the guy they gave the birds to and who let them go.

Terry


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

awww I have just read this as I am new to the fprum although the last post here was some time ago.The man also let out another bird? He should nto be allowed any birds if he doesn't look after them.Poor birds.


----------



## ooksoo (May 6, 2011)

I feel sorry for u hopefully u felt better by now after reading this it got me concern that if I should help the nest outside of my yard or not im across that if I give them food when it hatch and when I'm away they r not able to take care them self


----------

